
America’s Coal Consumption Entered Free Fall in 2019 - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/01/americas-coal-consumption-entered-free-fall-2019/604543/
======
75dvtwin
What does 'plodding' mean in this context?

> "... Last year, American greenhouse-gas pollution fell by 2.1 percent,
> driven almost entirely by coal’s decline and a plodding economy..."

